# Minimum offset GTO will except?



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

I searched the web for the minimum offset the GTO will except with no luck. Looking at some BMW wheels that are 5 X 120 with 20mm offset. Will they fit? Thank you, Casey


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

The stock wheels have a 48mm offset. A 20mm offset is going to bring the wheel out 28mm (~1.1") from where the stock wheel is. This will probably be a problem in the front and will definitely be a problem in the rear. I would not go with less than a 35mm offset in front and a 40mm in the rear. I put Intro custom wheels on my 05 Goat and went with 8X17", 43mm offset in front and 9X18", 55mm offset in the rear. I have 245/40ZR17 tires in front and 275/35ZR18's in the rear with no strut rub in the front and no fender rub in the rear and I did not have to roll or grind the rear fender lip.


----------



## crccobra (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thank you Chemist!*

Thank you very much for your response. It’s nice to get a straight answer with no sarcasm and you even use capital letters and punctuation! The only word I can think of that describes so many posts on this forum is “juvenile”. Thanks again, Casey


----------



## Chemist (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm glad to help. The purpose of these forums is to help us learn from others and to help others learn from us. There is no need for sarcasm or other BS. We all started out knowing nothing.


----------

